# Fin de contrat et calcul des CP



## flj92 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Nous allons mettre fin au contrat que nous avions avec notre assmat et j'ai vraiment du mal à calculer le nombre de CP acquis et à lui payer.
Voici un résumé de ce qui s'est passé de son embauche jusqu'à la date prévue de fin de contrat :

- contrat en année complète démarré le mardi 11 janvier 2022
- accueil 5 jours par semaine du lundi au vendredi, 9h par jour
- accueil complet au mois de janvier à partir du 11
- accueil complet sur février et mars
- en Avril, accueil du 1er au 15 avril
- l'assmat a du s'absenter à partir du 18 avril et a repris le 16 mai
- accueil complet en juin et juillet
- l'assmat a pris ses vacances les 3 premières semaines d'aout (reprise le 22)
- l'assmat doit s'absenter le 1er septembre
- fin de contrat le 7 septembre au soir
- afin d'être arrangeant, je lui permet de prendre ses CP en cours d'acquisition en anticipé (à condition de les avoir acquis bien sur)

Du coup, plusieurs questions :
=> combien de CP a-t-elle acquis au mois de janvier ?
- en avril, je lui ai décompté 4 jours en sans solde et 1 semaines en CP (donc 6 jours)
=> avec ces données : combien de CP a-t-elle acquis sur avril ?
- en mai, j'ai décompté 7 jours en sans solde et 3 jours en CP
=> avec ces données : combien de CP a-t-elle acquis sur mai ?
=> en août : je ne sais pas combien je peux lui accorder de CP ?

Une fois toutes ces questions répondues : combien de CP restera-t-il au 7 septembre ?
Comment calculer l'indemnité de CP ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et désolé pour ce cas un peu complexe !


----------



## flj92 (22 Août 2022)

Et petite précision : le contrat a été fait en année complète, il n'était pas prévu au départ que l'assistante maternelle s'absente autant de temps, notamment sur avril-mai.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour

On va essayer de démêler tout çà.
1ere question : vous dites : l'am a dû s'absenter en avril et en mai. Pour quelles raisons ? maladie ? si oui, il aurait ou vous avez déduit du salaire les jours d'absence selon le calcul cour de cassation.
Idem pour les jours de septembre.

Il ne faut pas confondre congés annuels légaux (cp), et absences injustifiées (ou justifiées) ne donnant pas lieu à un salaire complet.

Les jours acquis sont de 2.5 jours par mois complet travaillés, et au prorata les mois où il y a absence déduite.

2 eme question  : votre am à t'elle des enfants de moins de 15 ans ?


----------



## flj92 (22 Août 2022)

Merci pour cette première réponse !
Concernant l'absence non ce n'était pas pour maladie, mais plutôt pour convenance personnelle (décès dans sa famille, voyage à l'étranger, etc.)

OK donc j'ai du faire une erreur alors.
Pour ses absences d'avril mai, je les ai décompté comme des CP qu'elle aurait pris (pour qu'elle ait un maintien de salaire) puis partiellement en congé sans solde comme indiqué dans mon premier message...

Oui j'avais pris compris pour le prorata, mais comment le calculer ? Notamment pour janvier et avril/mai ?

Oui elle a un enfant de moins de 15 ans.


Merci


----------



## flj92 (22 Août 2022)

En gros, pour éviter de tout lui décompter en sans solde en avril/mai, comme elle avait déjà acquis quelques jours, je lui ai proposé de les utiliser en CP anticipé afin de limiter la baisse de salaire. En gros je voulais être sympa avec elle.

Tout celà était fait avec son accord bien entendu.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Re bonjour; 

Pour les décès dans la famille, il faut vérifier si c'était sur des jours auxquels elle pouvait prétendre :
  5 jours (payés), pour le décès d'un enfant, porté à 9 jours si : cet enfant était lui même parent, ou/et qu'il avait moins de 25 ans,  ou/et moins de 25 ans à la charge du salarié.
3 JourS (payés) pour le décès d'un conjoint, pacs, concubin, père, mère, beau-père (des conjoints, etc), frère ou soeur du salarié.
1 Pour un descendant en ligne directe (petit enfant arrière petit enfant).
1 Pour ascendant, grandmère/père arrière grand parent.
 1 jours sup si l'évenement familial est situé à plus de 600kms, (avec accord), mais là il s'agit d'un jour non rémunéré.

Pour les cp , 2.5 jours par mois complet.
Si incomplèt au prorata ; en AC : 52 /12 =4.33 semaines.
4.33 = 2.5 : si deux semaines absences :  2 /4.33x 2.5 = 1.44 jours.

L'accueil est sur 5 jours, donc là idem : on compte 1semaines  =5 jours (pour l'acquisition)
si ABSENCE 1 jours : 1/5 =0.20
1 jour absence = 0.80 semaine acquise.
2 jours absence : 0.60...
ETC...


Vous calculez ainsi, à chaque fois qu'il y a eu un congé sans solde.

Vous faites  les calculs jusqu'au 31 mai, si à cette date elle n'avais pas acquis 30 jours, elle à droit à 2 jours sup par enfant de moins de 15 ans.
Vous arrondissez toujours à l'entier supérieur : 12.75 = 13 par exemple.
Ensuite, vous déduisez de ce total les cp posés qui ont été maintenus en salaire.
Voilà pour la période A; (11 janvier /31 mai)

Même chose pour la période 1 er juin/7 septembre.

Les cp qui ont été maintenus en salaire (ceux acquis), ainsi que ceux qui ont été posés dès leur acquisition ouvrent droit aux cp.

Bon bilan.


----------

